# Program length



## Wee-EMT (Apr 7, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, how long is the paramedic program in your region and how many practicum’s does it involve? (OR, clinical, ambulance)

(This may have already been posted, but i'm to lazy to look)


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 7, 2009)

Depending on the school, anywhere from 8 hours a day for 6 months, to 4 hours  day, 3 days a week, for 18 months.

For clinicals (practums), over 400 is the norm.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 7, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Depending on the school, anywhere from 8 hours a day for 6 months, to 4 hours day, 3 days a week, for 18 months.
> 
> For clinicals (practums), over 400 is the norm.


 
Don't forget 8 hours per day for 3 months. And, the sleepovers on ALS engines for clinicals. 

I have even heard some tell of two and four year degree programs. Imagine that! Something not based on "training by hours".

I am of course speaking only for the U.S. and not Canadian training or education.


----------



## HatchetHarry (Apr 7, 2009)

8 months long, im currently halfway through

Monday-Wednesday 9am-1:30pm

400 hours ride times
200 hours clinicals

Yes some might consider this a "medic mill" but im starting to supplement the course text(Nancy Caroline which is :censored::censored::censored::censored: btw) with alot of outside material and trying my best not to be a half assed medic


----------



## Wee-EMT (Apr 28, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Don't forget 8 hours per day for 3 months. And, the sleepovers on ALS engines for clinicals.
> 
> I have even heard some tell of two and four year degree programs. Imagine that! Something not based on "training by hours".
> 
> I am of course speaking only for the U.S. and not Canadian training or education.



WOW! Only 3 months in class...what do you learn??!?

How many of those students pass the National reg?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wee-EMT said:


> WOW! Only 3 months in class...what do you learn??!?



Not much... to very little. 

R/r 911


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Not much... to very little.
> 
> R/r 911



But, you get a free antenna ball and the name of a good malpractice lawyer (he got his degree in 2 months!) with every graduation or your purchase of the full tire rotation!  :blush:


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 28, 2009)

*re*

Fri and Sat 8 Hours a day from Sept until Aug.  240 hours clinicals and 480 hours of internship with a minimum of 40 Truely ALS contacts  IE drugs given or other ALS interventions and skills and a F/bgl doesnt count, LoL much to the dismay of alot of my classmates.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 28, 2009)

1 day a week for 12 hours over 5, 10 week semesters.

550 hours of clinicals.


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 28, 2009)

Here in Canada Paramedic programs run between 2 to 4 yrs.  Reading the posts from US members I am still amazed at how little time the paramedic programs are.  In the province of Alberta here is how long on average each program lasts.

EMR 2 weeks
EMT 6 months
Paramedic 2 years (with one program being 4 years)

When I read that one US paramedic program lasts 3 months That is half the length of our EMT programs.  To the US members I mean no offence or disrespect but it seems like EMS education is almost like this get an EMS education while  you wait for your fast food or dry cleaning.


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 28, 2009)

it depends on the school:

anywhere from 8 months to a year.

about 160 to 400 hours for clinical. 10 tubes, 3 births, so many sticks and and assements. this is split between OR and ER and L&d.

100 hours on the ambulance min. so many sticks and assements and at least 1 tube and a code. Paramedic level


Intermediate level about 4 to 6 months:


about 200 hours for clinicals. 10 tubes and so many asssements and sticks

100 hrs on a truck. same as a medic but they don't need a code, just a tube.


Basic level about 3 to 6 months:

depends on the school, but it may include ER time and ambulance time. the state doesn't require it.

Most of my training came on the truck.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> When I read that one US paramedic program lasts 3 months That is half the length of our EMT programs.  To the US members I mean no offence or disrespect but it seems like EMS education is almost like this get an EMS education while  you wait for your fast food or dry cleaning.



Actually, with some programs, getting an EMS education is viewed as an alternative to _getting a job _in fast food or dry cleaning.  Without a national (high) standard for EMS, almost anyone can open up an EMS school and turn out EMT's and Medics faster than it takes them to put together my Big Mac.  There is an EMT "school" about 2 hours away that actually does all 120 hours (minimum requirement) in 3 weeks!  How much can you retain doing 8 hours a day / 5 days a week?  I've only met one person to be turned out through this institution of lower learning and what he is (in)capable of as an EMT is staggering.  He didn’t seem to mind, he told me that all EMT schooling was supposed to do is give your the ability to go out and get an EMT job so that you could learn how to be an EMT!  The school I attended for EMT at least made it a requirement that you get 60 hours of First Responder (over 7 weeks) and 8 hours of CPR/AED before do the 150 hours of EMT (6 months).  While not required, most also took the ~50 hours of Basic Cardiology (4.5 months) and ~75 hours of A&P (two seperate 4.5 month classes not to be taken together).  Not that I believe this is adequate either, but it seems comparable to some of these Medic Mill "Standards".


----------



## Outbac1 (Apr 29, 2009)

While our courses here are still somewhat measured in hours, they are considerably longer than many (most?) US courses. (From what I've read).
 My PCP course (full time) was about 1300 hrs including about 150 hospital clinical and 250 hrs ride time. PCP courses now require 500hrs of ride time. This was over a period of about 9 months. My ACP course (Distance) is about 1000hrs of lecture, labs and self-study. About 400 hrs of hospital clinical and 500 ride time. There is a full time ACP course available that takes 13 months to complete.  Here you have to have your PCP before you can take your ACP.

 Our system here is not perfect by any means but has come a long way in the past 13yrs. Although every course and school seems to have its problems we somehow seem to move upwards all the time.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> How much can you retain doing 8 hours a day / 5 days a week?




Honestly, how much can you remember from the first week of class in a 2 year class?


There is middle ground to be found.  It's the same exact time spent in class, only difference is how many at a time you do.


A 6 month 120hr EMT program is the same as a 3 week 120hr EMT program, only difference is you find out if you fail a lot sooner.


----------



## Wee-EMT (May 21, 2009)

In the USA, do you just register for the medic program? or do you have to go through the long application process/interviews like we do up here to get into the program? 

Most schools in Alberta wont even look at you application if you don’t have any field experience.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

Wee-EMT said:


> In the USA, do you just register for the medic program? or do you have to go through the long application process/interviews like we do up here to get into the program?
> 
> Most schools in Alberta wont even look at you application if you don’t have any field experience.


 
That depends on the school and the employer. Medic mills know applicants to the FDs need the Paramedic cert to increase their chance of hire. As well, FDs wll sometimes mill their own Paramedics right after hire. Many will also continue with their better paying jobs rather than work for a private ambulance until they are hired by the FDs. 

Employers may want one year of loyalty and a warm body as an EMT on a BLS truck before they agree to send someone to Paramedic school. Most private ambulance services know the EMTs will head for better employment with a FD or county EMS once the Paramedic cert is obtained. At least they filled an EMT vacancy for a little while.   It is unfortunate that these EMT-Bs believe they also can not take college classes like A&P or pathophysiology during that time.


----------



## amberdt03 (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> It is unfortunate that these EMT-Bs believe they also can not take college classes like A&P or pathophysiology during that time.



i agree. i think it should be a requirement not so much before emt school but definitely before medic school. it was amazing to me how so much made sense after i took a&p1 and 2, micro and pharmacology.


----------



## SES4 (May 21, 2009)

In the state of NJ Paramedic Science is a two year Associates Degree program offered at the Community/County College level.  So not only do you need A&P, Pharmacology, Paramedic courses and clinicals you also need the usual "suspects" (English Composition I and II, History, Freshman/First Year Seminar, Etc.).  I have heard of and know NJ State Licensed Mobile Intensive Care Paramedics who have commuted into NY and PA to obtain their education as well the programs last anywhere from 12 months to two years out of state.  

We do not have the Intermediate level in N.J.

And Basic is generally 3-6 months which seems about average everywhere in the United States.


----------



## VentMedic (May 21, 2009)

SES4 said:


> In the state of NJ Paramedic Science is a two year Associates Degree program offered at the Community/County College level. So not only do you need A&P, Pharmacology, Paramedic courses and clinicals you also need the usual "suspects" (English Composition I and II, History, Freshman/First Year Seminar, Etc.). I have heard of and know NJ State Licensed Mobile Intensive Care Paramedics who have commuted into NY and PA to obtain their education as well the programs last anywhere from 12 months to two years out of state.
> 
> We do not have the Intermediate level in N.J.
> 
> And Basic is generally 3-6 months which seems about average everywhere in the United States.


 
While a two year degree is available for the Paramedic, as it is in most states, isn't the number of hours still around 1000 for Paramedic?

EMT-B is now 120 hours in NJ which equals about 3 weeks of training stretched out over 3 to 6 months.


----------



## SES4 (May 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> While a two year degree is available for the Paramedic, as it is in most states, isn't the number of hours still around 1000 for Paramedic?
> 
> EMT-B is now 120 hours in NJ which equals about 3 weeks of training stretched out over 3 to 6 months.



I believe so.


----------



## 46Young (May 26, 2009)

My medic program was 13 months long. Mon/Wed were 8 hour days(9-5). I forget the amount of clinical hours, but it averaged about 17.5 hours per week, or two 8 hr rotations weekly with an occasional extra shift. Ambulance ride time was on NYC 911 units(double medic) with the cabulance being dispatched for ALS job types only. Associate medic programs are more desireable, and run two years. In Charleston SC, the medic students go through a nine month program. I'm not sure of the program structure, though. Make sure you stay ahead of schedule for your clinicals. Falling behind seems to be the #1 issue with students. You don't want to be playing catch up. You can be disqualified prior to graduation for failing to complete the requisite hours.


----------



## Code 3 (May 26, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> i agree. i think it should be a requirement not so much before emt school but definitely before medic school. it was amazing to me how so much made sense after i took a&p1 and 2, micro and pharmacology.



It is a requirement for some programs.


----------



## amberdt03 (May 26, 2009)

Code 3 said:


> It is a requirement for some programs.



yeah but i mean for all


----------

